# Succulents



## aka2tal (Feb 26, 2008)

I have three Sulcatas. Anybody have a recommmendation on what Succulents are best for them to eat. (Which Succulents do 9 out of the 10 Sulcatas interviewed prefer?) I have room in my yard to plant some and want to have some that grow, and can be cut. I have kids too, so need something that is not sharp and can be handled by kids.


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 26, 2008)

You can't go wrong with Ice plants  Though they won't last long.

Danny


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 26, 2008)

Most any succulent is edible, but stay away from the Euphorbia family of succulents. They have a milky white sap that causes skin and eye irritation in varying degrees depending upon which specie of plant. (in mammals, of course. I've found that my tortoises will eat anything...even stuff on the most toxic lists)

Yvonne


----------



## Josh (Feb 26, 2008)

spineless prickly pear perhaps?


----------



## aka2tal (Feb 26, 2008)

Red Apple Ice Plant ok? I know it is a no no with Calif. Desert Torts.


----------



## Coldliz (Feb 26, 2008)

I've never heard of Ice Plants, what are they?


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 26, 2008)

Sedum is the Genus for them. Here's a website for photos http://www.sedumphotos.net/main.php

Danny


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 26, 2008)

I picked up 3 large succulents this weekend at Walmart for $5 each and 3 small ones for $0.75 each. They should be about ready for the torts to feed on by late Spring when I can put them and the torts outside.  Im also doing a few nice glass desert type terrariums with succulents in them for myself. Oh I also forgot I picked up a really nice, big Burros Tail Sedum hanging plant from my local garden center last week. I loooooove that one. 

http://davesgarden.com/guides/pf/showimage/37520/


----------



## Coldliz (Feb 26, 2008)

egyptiandan said:


> Sedum is the Genus for them. Here's a website for photos http://www.sedumphotos.net/main.php
> 
> Danny



Thank you. I'm trying to come up with a list of things to plant/grow this Spring. I want as much variety as I can get but I have no idea where to start!


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 26, 2008)

Mine will also eat Jade plants and of course chicks and hens.


----------



## Coldliz (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh I didn't know about chicks and hens!!


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 26, 2008)

Coldliz said:


> Oh I didn't know about chicks and hens!!




This should help with a good start.

http://africantortoise.com/edible_plants.htm


http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 26, 2008)

I was at Walmart last night and got 3 Hybiscus plants they were only $3.95 each & they are in a gal. containers.
Not a succulant but hey, Hybiscus. Oh and I also got a Grape for the same price.


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 26, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> I was at Walmart last night and got 3 Hybiscus plants they were only $3.95 each & they are in a gal. containers.
> Not a succulant but hey, Hybiscus. Oh and I also got a Grape for the same price.



Oh I will definitely have to go look for some Hibiscus there, it may be a bit too early for them just yet here in WI but I will be keeping my eye out for them here.


----------



## aka2tal (Feb 26, 2008)

Are all weeds okay for the Sulcatas?


----------



## Coldliz (Feb 27, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> I was at Walmart last night and got 3 Hybiscus plants they were only $3.95 each & they are in a gal. containers.
> Not a succulant but hey, Hybiscus. Oh and I also got a Grape for the same price.



I really want to get Hibiscus. When you buy them like that, you can't feed them to the torts right away, right? Do you only feed the flowers or leaves too?


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 27, 2008)

Coldliz said:


> Crazy1 said:
> 
> 
> > I was at Walmart last night and got 3 Hybiscus plants they were only $3.95 each & they are in a gal. containers.
> ...



I think average time your supposed to wait is 6 months? I think that is what Ive heard, what does everyone else do? Ive got two types of Hibiscus seeds here that Im going to start this week.


----------



## Itort (Feb 27, 2008)

I think 6 month quarentine on nursery plants is a very good idea. Also, I was in Lowes this weekend and they have concord grape plants (I know not a succulent) out and for sale.


----------



## aka2tal (Feb 27, 2008)

I have been concerned about buying Sod at the Nursery. Never know what they spray on it. Anyone ever have trouble with St. Augustine Sod?


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hybiscus, I feed flowers and leaves My torts love them. 

Anja How long does it take for a hybiscus that you start from seed to reach a 1 gal. size plant?

Yes, I have heard and do 3 to 6 months depending on where I buy from and what has been used on them. Even if I buy from a "Organic" grower I wait 3 months. I repot mine-Most of my plants are in Pots not the ground. I wash the roots and then plant them in organic soils. I keep them watered well to help flush out systemic chemicals, but I do wait (kind of like a quarenteen time for our new torts). Also here in CA Walmart has had berries (raspberries, blackberries, blueberries and strawberries) and grapes (Red and Thompson seedless) on sale. I have not been happy with the plants I have gotten in the past at our local Lowes or Home Depot. Most times they are not what they have them marked as (black grapes will really be blueberries, red tomatoes will be yellow etc.). Or they don't do well after I have bought them. Seems that Walmart plants have resently worked better for me. But that's just me and my local stores.


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 27, 2008)

Im not sure Robyn, this will be my first time starting Hibiscus from seeds.


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 27, 2008)

Anja you'll have to keep me informed I would be very interested in knowing. 
Aka2tal portulacas was another succulent I was thinking about.


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 27, 2008)

Will do Robyn.


----------



## aka2tal (Feb 29, 2008)

Crazy1, thanks for the info.


----------

